# Arkansas RR Museum Railroadiana Show this Saturday April 14th



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

* OFFICIAL Site of the Arkansas Railroad Museum
1700 Port Road, Pine Bluff, AR 71601 ~ 870-535-8819 ~ arkansasrailroadmuseum.org Map
Join Us For the 17th Annual Railroadiana Show and Sale Saturday, April 14, 2012 ~ 9:00am 'til 4:00pm Admission: $5 adults, $2 ages 6-12, under 6 free Vendors of railroad memorabilia, model railroad clubs running layouts,
miniature circus, Lego railroad, food, and door prizes.

Handicap Accessible
For More Information Contact:
Elizabeth Gaines
[email protected]
870-535-8819




*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was reading this wondering how the 14th could be on a Saturday....Then I realized it was April 14th not May 14th.... I don't remember April.....Did we skip it this year 

JJ


----------

